Ask HN: Why are European companies so stingy with employee equity? - temp99990
======
thedevindevops
It's from 2017 but this goes some way to explaining it:
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/27/two-giant-european-vcs-
wan...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/27/two-giant-european-vcs-want-
founders-to-give-more-equity-to-employees/)

